# Charlie's road to BNBF



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

New journal as its competition time and the other ones a bit of a mess.

Little abit about myself, i started working out 2 years ago at about 10 stone to now about 15 but carrying a bit of fat and water and a bit naive about it all really and in the past year and half started reading up and learning about it all, so a few weeks ago i thought hy not go for it now and compete.So im going to compete in the teen category in june.

My routine:

Monday: Legs

Tuesday:Cardio

Wednesday:back and triceps

Thursday: Cardio

Friday: Chest and bicep

Saturday: Shoulders

Sunday: Rest

My diet:

7:30: Blendered up together:

5 egg whites

1 yolk

1 banana

Cup of milk

1 big spoon of oats

2 spoons of pb

handful of flaxseed's

9:30:

1 tub of cottage cheese

1 protein bar

11:30:

handful of brown rice

1 chicken breast + veg

1:30:

handful of brown rice

1 can of tuna + some green veg

2:30:

Train then cnp pro recovery

3:30:

Whey protein shake

4:30:

80g raw cashew nuts

6:30:

Some lean meat grilled + veg

8:30:

1 can of tuna + black pepper

Just for fun heres my pbs:

Bench: 160kg x 1

Squat: 180kg x 1

Deads: 170kg x 1

Ill update pictures when i get the chance too. pictures below are few months old


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Better say hi here....good luck mate will be following as you know..


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice on buddy you know ill be watching this :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers lads :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Awful session this afternoon. Had a fitness instuctor come up to me and saying i was doign dips wrong and i was unbalanced when i wasnt and he didnt look like he could dip his own bodyweight, and some idiot broke the smith meaning i had to ask for spotter's and felt really weak. Rant over here's what i did

Chest and bicep's

Dips and chest flyes (superset)

Dips:

Bodyweight + 10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

Flyes:

4 sets of 24kg x 10

Flat bench press + db Bicep curls (superset)

bench

4 sets of 80kg x 10

Curls 4 sets of 16kg x 10

Weighted press ups + e z curls (superset)

press ups

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

Curls

4 sets of 35kg x 10


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Leg's this afternoon. Think ive lost a bit of fat aswell judging by the mirror, :thumbup1: still miles away from looking good though.

DB deadlifts

4 sets of 10

DB lunges

4 sets of 10

Normal squats

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

145kg x 10

Sumo squats ( holding one side of the bar)

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Leg extentions

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

15 minutes slow steady pace on bike


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps today:

Barbell shoulder press:

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 5

DB Lateral raises:

10kg x 10

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

DB front raises:

10kg x 10

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

Triceps:

close grip bench press + cable pulldown (superset)

Bench:

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

attempted skulls crusherss but my wrist was hurting so i thought it wasnt worth it in the end.

15 minutes slow steady pace on bike.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest and biceps today and my abs are coming back i can see the top 4 slighty :lol:

Weighted dips and cable flyes (superset)

Dips:

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

Flyes:

12kg each side x 10

15kg each side x 10

17.5kg each side x 5

Flat bench press and preacher curls (superset)

Bench press:

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 10 last couple of reps i cheated and forced

135kg x 8 failed on getting ten

Preacher curls:

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

42kg x 10

45kg x 10

Weighted push ups and hammer curls (superset):

Push ups:

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

Hammer curls:

2 sets of 18kg + 2 sets of 20kg x 10


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Cumming along nicely mate.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate.

Had a cheat today KFC hot wings, yum. Also did back today:

Lat pulldown:

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 7

T-bar rows:

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

Deadlifts:

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

140kg x 3

150kg x 1

Cable rows and straight arm pulldowns (superset)

Rows:

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg + 10kg plate x 10

50kg x 20kg plate x 10

Pulldowns

25kg x 10

27kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Seated row machine (one arm at a time)

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Charlie- who wrote your program? the body part order needs attention, as does your exercise selection. why the supersets? why the choice of exercise for superset? why bench after dips/flys? is it regular deadlifts you're doing with legs or stiff leg? why is everything 10reps?

all that aside i wish you all the best. in my experience the BNBF is the best federation to compete with naturally. be super diligent with any supps taken and get the cardio on track early, rather than later. have you got anyone 'in your corner'?

cheers.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Im chainging it all now, the reason i do supersets is becuase i find i work harder then doing a single set. And yeah i have support from my family and a few freinds who used to compete.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

bench 135KG x8! thats mental mate, how old are ya?

145KG x10 squat is mad aswell mate. how much could you lift on these two when you started?

best of luck!


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps new routine aswell.

Wide grip pull ups:

3 sets of 10

Lat pulldown + straight arm pull down lying down (superset)

Lat pull down:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

45kg x 12

Pulldowns:

3 sets of 15 reps

BOR:

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

T- bar rows:

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

One arm cable row:

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Triceps:

Tricep pulldowns with plastic handle + Pulldowns with rope (superset)

4 sets of 12

4 sets of 15

Dips:

20 reps


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

HJL said:


> bench 135KG x8! thats mental mate, how old are ya?
> 
> 145KG x10 squat is mad aswell mate. how much could you lift on these two when you started?
> 
> best of luck!


Thanks mate im 17 at the minute and still plenty of tiem to progress, i started working out when i was 15 pretty weak 10 stone something i could probs of benched 40kg max and squat maybe the bar for 10 if i was lucky with good form. :lol:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Charlie_miller said:


> Im chainging it all now, the reason i do supersets is becuase i find i work harder then doing a single set. And yeah i have support from my family and a few freinds who used to compete.


Charlie- i meant do you have anyone helping you that has a clue? as it looks from your plans that you don't. benching nearly 3 plates(free bar/full ROM?) at 17, judging by your picture i'd doubt you'd have the tricep mass/strength to carry you through. but that's almost irrelevant, what does need attention is your plan- 3 types of row and 3 types of pull down movement, without gear at 17? get some help asap.

drop the supersets and put more effort into your last heavy set.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Giving you the benefit of the doubt man you got crazy strength for your age and what you look like in your pics. As mentioned before have you got help from anyone in particular?

Where abouts are you located? Can you get to a bnbf club? Although I no longer compete in the bnbf when I did they were really helpful I know one of my training partners mark Claxton is going to one sunday


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> Charlie- i meant do you have anyone helping you that has a clue? as it looks from your plans that you don't. benching nearly 3 plates(free bar/full ROM?) at 17, judging by your picture i'd doubt you'd have the tricep mass/strength to carry you through. but that's almost irrelevant, what does need attention is your plan- 3 types of row and 3 types of pull down movement, without gear at 17? get some help asap.
> 
> drop the supersets and put more effort into your last heavy set.


Should of really put smith machine as its a bit misleading i used it becaused i had no spotter at the time. and the pull ups were a bit of a warm up and ill take your adivce on board, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

OJay said:


> Giving you the benefit of the doubt man you got crazy strength for your age and what you look like in your pics. As mentioned before have you got help from anyone in particular?
> 
> Where abouts are you located? Can you get to a bnbf club? Although I no longer compete in the bnbf when I did they were really helpful I know one of my training partners mark Claxton is going to one sunday


Like i said above it was on the smith bit misleading and just a few freinds and i live in brighton, sorry to sound naive but where could i find out when and where they will be? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Check the bnbf website, Sunday's is at monster gym cheshunt I believe


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

been quite a while since my last post, will upload some pictures soon. i am now 78kg from 92kg and much leaner, still quite a way to go though.

Diet now is

7:30: 5 egg whites 1 yolk, 1 banana, handful of oats and some pb blended

9:30: whey shake

10:30: handful of cashew nuts + spoon of pb

12:30: 1 chicken breast + handful of rice

2:00: train

3:00: cnp pro recover 1 and half scoop

4:00: whey shake

5:30: 1 chicken breast + green veg

7:30: 1 can of plain tuna + broc

9:30: whey shake

Been doing cardio to 4 times a week at 40 mins fasted jogging in the morning for the past 3 weeks

now off to the gym to do back


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres the pictures. and yeah i know i need a tan lol

Front bi - http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g419/char_mill/Untitledrrrr.jpg

Lat spread - http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g419/char_mill/Untitledddddddd.jpg

Legs - http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g419/char_mill/Untitledddd.jpg

Abs - http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g419/char_mill/Untitled333.jpg


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Any feedback?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Cravings starting to kick in now just went downstairs and theres a pizza right in front of me lol. getting a bit nervous about not losing the fat in time now.

9:30: 40 mins cardio

10:10: blender food

11:30: protein shake

12:30: 1 scoop of pb, ran out of cashews nuts

2:30: chicken + 1 rice cake

3:00 gym

4:00: cnp pro recover

5:00: whey shake

6:30: chicken + peas

8:30: tuna + broc

10:30: protein shake

Uped cardio to 5 times a week aswell

Done


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No legs today as buses are delayed by at least an hour so ill have to go tomorrow


----------

